# Bizarre beauty product shops on Coldharbour Lane



## ringo (Jul 4, 2012)

Anyone else noticed the 'Patricia Rayner Dermatology Cosmetology' (sic) shops between the old Sun & Doves and Johnnies Caff? The first opened up about a year ago, selling what looks like a whole shop of a single range of products, all in the same gold packaging. The littlun and I started a game to see who would see the first actual customer in there. Not one yet.

Now another has opened next door, same people, but everything is white packaging. Again, we've never seen a single customer in there.

It doesn't look like a front, can't understand how they're expanding instead of going bust. Supplier to Brixton's myriad of beauty product shops perhaps? We need to know


----------



## ringo (Jul 4, 2012)

Pic


----------



## tarannau (Jul 4, 2012)

Mostly mail order or a shopfront for a mainly online operation perhaps?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 4, 2012)

its always a drugs front.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 4, 2012)

what is the name of the product?   Can't find anything for Patricia Raynier beauty products on google.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 4, 2012)

Look at the vowels in the pic again...

ETA: I've just checked Google and there's a fair bit of stuff linked to that shop. It just struck me as the kind of airy fairy cosmetic guff that tends to sell well online.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 4, 2012)

Jay Rayner's wife's shop?!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 4, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Look at the vowels in the pic again...


 
I blame Ringo.  I picked up one of his errors.


----------



## toggle (Jul 4, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Mostly mail order or a shopfront for a mainly online operation perhaps?


 



> Dr Patricia Reynier purifying lotion is a particularly advisable care to clean your skin in depth and to purify it. Because of its action, it avoids the proliferation of the impurities that provoke undesirable eruptions of skin. Its formula containing the best toning plant extracts and Aloe Vera actives the hydration and allows restore to the epidermis while eliminating the unsightly hyper pigmentation marks caused by ageing, sun exposure, insect bites, pregnancy or drugs. Dr Patricia Reynier purifying lotion is a particularly advisable care to clean your skin in depth and to purify it. Because of its action, it avoids the proliferation of the impurities that provoke undesirable eruptions of skin. Its formula containing the best toning plant extracts and Aloe Vera actives the hydration and allows restore to the epidermis while eliminating the unsightly hyper pigmentation marks


 
does that make any sence to anyone?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 4, 2012)

ringo said:


> Anyone else noticed the 'Patricia Rayner Dermatology Cosmetology' (sic) shops between the old Sun & Doves and Johnnies Caff? The first opened up about a year ago, selling what looks like a whole shop of a single range of products, all in the same gold packaging. The littlun and I started a game to see who would see the first actual customer in there. Not one yet.
> 
> Now another has opened next door, same people, but everything is white packaging. Again, we've never seen a single customer in there.
> 
> It doesn't look like a front, can't understand how they're expanding instead of going bust. Supplier to Brixton's myriad of beauty product shops perhaps? We need to know


 
Yeah, I nearly popped in there out of curiousity the other week when the bus strike was on and we had to walk back from KCH


----------

